# Albino x Normal royal



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can someone confirm the outcome of the above pairing. Genetic calculator is saying 100% het albino. I had always thought half normal half het Albino.
Cheers


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

1/2 normal
1/2 hets 
hope this helps


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers thats what i thought.
This says different which is misleading if it is the case
Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

From a paring of Albino X Normal all babies are 100% hets.

You get 50% hets from a Het X Normal breeding.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

All offspring would be 100% het for Albino


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

if they are all 100% why do all the genetic calculators say half het half normals? not saying your wrong just wanted to know why that have it wrong thanks


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

The calculator results if you put Albino X Normal

Percent	Fraction	Morph
100% 1/1 Het. Albino

I have never seen a recessive morph result as 50% Normals and 50% Hets when dealing with a visual morph bred with a normal.

You might be thinking of co dom morph which give a result of 50% and 50% when breed with a normal.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have found two references of this now. I guess you learn something new everyday


----------



## dna reptiles (Nov 10, 2011)

Normal x albino - 100% het
Het x normal - 50% het
Het x het - normals,albinos, 66%het

Pastel x albino - 50% pastel 50% normal but all 100% het albino 
Pastel het x normal - same as above but 50% het albino
Pastel het x normal het - normal 66%, pastel 66%, albino, pastel albino.

A 50% or 66% het turns into a 100% het once it produces an albino visual.
The percentage is the chance it carries the albino gene but the fact is it is either passed on or it isn't. Only way to know is thru breeding and proving out. But anytime a visual recessive morph is paired all off spring 100% carry the gene and can produce visual morphs


----------

